# Mordheim City of the damned videogame gameplay



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thought this might be of interest to some: 

http://youtu.be/DlN11lg8EcA?t=1s

Early alpha footage of the new Mordheim game. It's actually looking pretty good!:good:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Been keeping an eye on it. Early Access is available on Steam, but everything is still pretty limited at the moment, so I've read from reviews. Of course you still have all those idiots complaining about lack content in an early access game. Dunno what exactly they were expecting honestly.

Anywho, as soon as its further along in development I'll be getting it.


----------

